# Bindings for Salomon Dancehaul



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I put my Katanas on it, but I think you could go a little softer like Stratas, somewhere in the medium range. It's a good carver so I wouldn't go too soft.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Burton Malavitas or Genesis
Rome Vice
Union Stratas


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Katanas work great on that board (and 99 % other boards) but you can go softer if that’s your preference. It’s very nimble and playful so I wouldn’t kill it with some bindings that allow only for quick heel to toe rolls with almost no lateral flex.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

I put my now Pilots on my dancehaul so far so good. Going to ride it with the soft bushings next time out. Only been riding them with the mediums so far. 
Also will try my nitro teams on them sometime this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

SoaD009 said:


> Burton Malavitas or Genesis
> Rome Vice
> Union Stratas


I was thinking Malavitas but I wasn’t sure about the lack of adjustability when it comes to stand width.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

crash77 said:


> I was thinking Malavitas but I wasn’t sure about the lack of adjustability when it comes to stand width.


I’m sorry...stance width.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

crash77 said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally able to make my way back to snowboarding after 8 years! A family member gave me a Salomon Dancehaul but I have to match up some bindings. I’m new to the concept of volume shifted snowboards. I rarely ride park, I’d rather play around on the hill...butters, spins, small jumps with an occasional hard charging lap. What bindings would you guys recommend? Being that the board was free, money is not an issue. Thanks in advance.


Burton Genesis or Cartel
Rome Katana
Now Pilot


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s a dope relative.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> That’s a dope relative.


Yeah. He had a life changing event (divorce) take place right after it was purchased. I offered to buy it, but he declined.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I’ve been looking at the Union Strata and Falcor. Could I go wrong choosing either one?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Burton Genesis or Cartel
> Rome Katana
> Now Pilot


Any of these for sure. I've ridden Katanas and now Cartel X on mine, felt very well matched with both. Something with some lateral flex to butter and ollie but good heel to toe response for the width. But I'm a 9 boot on the 157 and keep it on edge as often as I can, bigger boot might enjoy an overall more freestyle binding, definitely doesn't NEED the extra turning power. 

From Union Stratas or Falcor would work, I've considered the Atlas for the mustard color match hah.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

crash77 said:


> So I’ve been looking at the Union Strata and Falcor. Could I go wrong choosing either one?


I think Falcor's would be overkill, it's a soft side of medium board.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

boisell said:


> I think Falcor's would be overkill, it's a soft side of medium board.


Got it. Thanks guys for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Any of these for sure. I've ridden Katanas and now Cartel X on mine, felt very well matched with both. Something with some lateral flex to butter and ollie but good heel to toe response for the width. But I'm a 9 boot on the 157 and keep it on edge as often as I can, bigger boot might enjoy an overall more freestyle binding, definitely doesn't NEED the extra turning power.
> 
> From Union Stratas or Falcor would work, I've considered the Atlas for the mustard color match hah.


Did you have any issue with stance width using the Cartels?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

crash77 said:


> Did you have any issue with stance width using the Cartels?


Cartels are probably the most popular binding in the history of snowboarding. Don't think they would be if they had an 'issue'. 

Anyways... doesn't matter whether HE has had any issues or not. The question is... would YOU have any issues with stance width. My guess is... no.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Cartels are probably the most popular binding in the history of snowboarding. Don't think they would be if they had an 'issue'.
> 
> Anyways... doesn't matter whether HE has had any issues or not. The question is... would YOU have any issues with stance width. My guess is... no.


Maybe issue was the wrong word. My understanding is there isn’t a lot of room for stance width adjustability, so I decided to inquire. Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Stance width adjustability on Cartels is that you have a 4x4 disc and have to center it on 4x4 inserts. You can't adjust laterally between the inserts. The discs are made to be able to center the binding heel to toe on the board, and you can't rotate the disc to be able to adjust laterally. 

Personnaly, I prefer to be able to adjust heel to toe than laterally. If your board is 4x2, you have enough adjustability, if you need more..... then go to a channel board


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Grunky said:


> Stance width adjustability on Cartels is that you have a 4x4 disc and have to center it on 4x4 inserts. You can't adjust laterally between the inserts. The discs are made to be able to center the binding heel to toe on the board, and you can't rotate the disc to be able to adjust laterally.
> 
> Personnaly, I prefer to be able to adjust heel to toe than laterally. If your board is 4x2, you have enough adjustability, if you need more..... then go to a channel board


Got it. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Grunky said:


> Personnaly, I prefer to be able to adjust heel to toe than laterally. If your board is 4x2, you have enough adjustability, if you need more..... then go to a channel board


Yep, that's my position on stance width hah. I have them perfectly centered heel to toe, and the reference stance width on the 157 is 22 inches which is where I'd want to ride this board anyway. I'd like the stance width adjustment for fine tuning, but it's by no means a deal breaker.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

crash77 said:


> Maybe issue was the wrong word. My understanding is there isn’t a lot of room for stance width adjustability, so I decided to inquire. Thanks for the comment though.


Yeah it's far from an "issue". It's the same "issue" for pretty much all other non-metal bindings. You use the inserts for your stance width. If you want wider or narrower, you move one or 2 of the bindings.

If you want "infinite" adjustability blah blah you get a channel board.

I can't remember any time where I couldn't find a good stance width with any binding.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yeah it's far from an "issue". It's the same "issue" for pretty much all other non-metal bindings. You use the inserts for your stance width. If you want wider or narrower, you move one or 2 of the bindings.
> 
> If you want "infinite" adjustability blah blah blah you get a channel board.
> 
> I can't remember any time where I couldn't find a proper stance width with any binding.


Sorry for the miscommunication. In researching all of this new info I’m finding my brain on overload haha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

crash77 said:


> Sorry for the miscommunication. In researching all of this new info I’m finding my brain on overload haha. Thanks for the clarification.


No worries. It's normal and happens all the time.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Sorry for the miscommunication. In researching all of this new info I’m finding my brain on overload haha. Thanks for the clarification.


There are some people who want their stance width dialed to the precise mm. Personally I think it's in their heads and wouldn't be able to tell you as long as I'm within a cm or 2 - if it's a freestyle board I'll go wider, freeride narrower. I couldn't even tell you what my 'ideal' width is as I tend to mount a new board at reference and go from there.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Most people, if not very thin and tall, or short and large use reference stance and are good with it


----------



## SBoards (8 mo ago)

deleted


----------

